# What will he look like?!



## Janey153

It's occurred to me that Barney won't in fact have the scruffy teddy bear look that I wanted when I first started looking for a cockapoo. I shall recover from this devastating realisation and will keep him 😛but am interested to know what he might look like as an adult. Any ideas please? There seems to be few poo's that look like Barney.








Thank you 😊


----------



## joaniponi

He's beautiful! I guess some poos are more spaniel-y than others. Was hecdrom a worker spaniel? Guess he will look like himself only bigger ?


----------



## Janey153

Thank you. Yes working spaniel dad, he's an F2. Maybe I'll have to find him a teddy bear coat to wear! 🐶😉


----------



## Goosey

Only time will tell Lou, look back to how he looked and how much he has changed so who knows he may change again. 
What ever he will look like he's lovely . 
If it's the teddy bear look you're after you could always get another to go with barney x


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> Thank you. Yes working spaniel dad, he's an F2. Maybe I'll have to find him a teddy bear coat to wear! 🐶😉


So was his dad a cockapoo who's dad was poodle and working spaniel ! What was his mum poodle and ? X


----------



## Janey153

Here's his parentage from the breeder:
He is a result of a pairing between Jukee doodles ³Yogi² F1 and my little dam Maisy F1. You will find Yogi¹s parentage on the web site and Maisy Dam is an English show Cocker and a chocolate miniature poodle ³Rin Tin Tin².
Here is Yogi. 

Does any of this help at all?!


----------



## Marzi

I remember his pics when he was a new pup - Mum was a black cockapoo, wasn't she. If she was mated back to a working cocker dad then Barney is F1b, ie cockapoo mated back to cocker so 75%cocker (Kiki is F1b cavapoo mated back to poodle - so 75%poodle).
I think that he is scrummy - some F2s (cockapoo mated to cockapoo) do show the grandad effect with at least one pup in the litter looking like the spaniel grandads, but it is also possible for F1s to be smoothies. My fav smoothie is Ruth's Lola who is F1 - she is gorgeous and when Ruth allows her coat to grow she has beautiful curly ears, a fluffy bum and fluffy trousers with a very sophisticated and aristocratic smooth nose and open face. If Barneyboy ends up as drop dead gorgeous as LolaBear I shall be very jealous!


----------



## Marzi

Oops posted the same time, sorry!


----------



## Janey153

Hi Marzi, yes his mum was a black poodle looking cockapoo, but he is an F2 I believe - his parents were both F1 cockapoos (I dont know why I find all this so confusing! ) The rest of the small litter were more like poodles; he looks absolutely nothing like his chocolate brother. (Oh he's doing a doodle dash right now - must know I'm talking about him!) I will have a look at Ruth's Lola - thank you  x


----------



## Marzi

Try this link - lovely series of Lovely Lola!
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=29289&highlight=fluffy


----------



## Janey153

Thanks Marzi! While I'm checking that out, do have a look at Barney's facebook page and you can see him in the paddling pool today!  x


----------



## Marzi

Looks like he had lots of fun! Did he drop bits of patio into his pool?
(Is it actually your grandaughter's paddling pool?


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> Here's his parentage from the breeder:
> He is a result of a pairing between Jukee doodles ³Yogi² F1 and my little dam Maisy F1. You will find Yogi¹s parentage on the web site and Maisy Dam is an English show Cocker and a chocolate miniature poodle ³Rin Tin Tin².
> Here is Yogi.
> 
> Does any of this help at all?!


So where does barney so colouring come from is there any in his line of similar colour? he more SIDS dads colour


----------



## Janey153

Very useful thread, thank you! Lola is indeed gorgeous, and I think Barney looks more like Nicole's honey coloured boy.


----------



## Goosey

Goosey said:


> So where does barney so colouring come from is there any in his line of similar colour? he more SIDS dads colour


SIDS dad! More like barneys colour


----------



## Janey153

No idea where he gets his colouring from! I think its only since seeing Sid that I realised he wasnt going to have the fluffy teddy bear face... ( I may have said this somewhere else before; forgive me, its my age! )

No bits of concrete grouting in the pool Marzi (yet) which was bought for both my granddaughter and Barney. He's never liked it until today!


----------



## Janey153

Goosey said:


> SIDS dad! More like barneys colour


Oh its just all too confusing for me! I really dont understand enough of how they turn out to be what they become. Barney is lovely of course.. just not the bundle of fluff I thought I'd get!


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> No idea where he gets his colouring from! I think its only since seeing Sid that I realised he wasnt going to have the fluffy teddy bear face... ( I may have said this somewhere else before; forgive me, its my age! )
> 
> No bits of concrete grouting in the pool Marzi (yet) which was bought for both my granddaughter and Barney. He's never liked it until today!


Sid had his first dip in the sea today, took a lot of persuasion from me and Molly but he got there in the end. Never the less he couldn't get out quick enough . Only wish I had my camera


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> Oh its just all too confusing for me! I really dont understand enough of how they turn out to be what they become. Barney is lovely of course.. just not the bundle of fluff I thought I'd get!


At least he's easy to manage . My two had to both have showers to remove the sand . Yes barney is gorgeous and if he looks like Lola I'm sure you'll be pleased she's beautiful x


----------



## Janey153

It's taken Barney a while to brave the sea, it's been a gradual process from dipping his feet into an empty mayonnaise pot and a nearby cafe, to splashing about in the paddling pool. The ocean awaits! x


----------



## Goosey

We will take them all down and you can run in as bate  x


----------



## dmgalley

Don't worry your next one can be curly and bearded. My first three are all a varied degree of curly. It's a lot of work so for number four I went for a smoothie like your baby. I think they are beautiful.


----------



## Janey153

FOUR?! Sorry, didnt mean to shout! Wow, that sounds like it must a lot of hard work but they are all gorgeous. And yes, I think the smoother coats need less grooming which is a relief

(Ignoring all comments about having a second one!)


----------



## Lindor

dmgalley said:


> Don't worry your next one can be curly and bearded. My first three are all a varied degree of curly. It's a lot of work so for number four I went for a smoothie like your baby. I think they are beautiful.


Number four? FOUR!!! Did you get another puppy?


----------



## Marzi

Donna!!!
Is this leg pulling?
Dreamland?
That puppy is very cute - go for it!


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> Donna!!!
> Is this leg pulling?
> Dreamland?
> That puppy is very cute - go for it!


For real. Mom and dad are F2s. Her name is Lily. I'm a guardian home. I will get to experience breeding with an experienced breeder. 
I've been going back on forth between breeding and rescue. I recently did rescue for the first time. I liked it but it's hard because most of the dogs are too big.


----------



## Goosey

Wow that's fantastic! Such a beautiful bunch you have yourself . 4 what a good even number


----------



## Marzi

Lily :love-eyes:

Does Ruth know?

Guardian home - does that mean that when she gets to 2 she goes back to the breeder to have a litter and then comes home to you after?
Is the breeder far away?


----------



## fairlie

*Holy Hannah!* Tell us more Donna, how does it work? Do you get to keep her if she proves not breedable? Do you get a puppy for doing the work? Is she yours to keep after the breeding(s)?


----------



## Janey153

Holy Hannah! Fab comment! ☺


----------



## Lindor

fairlie said:


> *Holy Hannah!* Tell us more Donna, how does it work? Do you get to keep her if she proves not breedable? Do you get a puppy for doing the work? Is she yours to keep after the breeding(s)?


Holy Hannah is right!!! Donna you must tell us more about this and we need more pictures of Lily. Love her name!


----------



## dmgalley

I met Annette from Eden orchards American cockapoos through here. She's our version of Mandy or JoJo which is rare here. So we became friends. 
She is expanding her breeding program but doesn't do the kennel thing so she needs guardian homes. So basically you get the girl and she is yours. When it's time to breed I'll bring her there to Annettes stud. When it's time to whelp I can bring her to Annette or I can do it. It's a big thing over here.
For me, she is going to teach me all about it and I'll keep her here and raise the puppies here. I look forward to making her, JoJo and Mandy proud.
It's funny because I told her that four dogs is a lot, plus I always have penny. She asked me what my dream poo would be and I said I'd only do number four if it was a chocolate Merle smoothie or a chocolate and white smoothie with ticking. I can't groom one more coat! I never thought such a tall order would be filled. 
Blue, the mom, had the puppies. Two blue Merle boys who are bearded and a chocolate Merle smoothie girl. It felt like a sign to us! 
If you have fb and you go to Annette Eden orchards site there is a video of my Lily of the valley.


----------



## Marzi

That last picture is precious.
We are all already proud of you Donna


----------



## Janey153

That first photo! ☺


----------



## dmgalley

Mom, blue bell and dad, Jacobs ladder "Jake" .


----------



## Lindor

Oh she's just gorgeous! Lucky you.


----------



## Tinman

Yeah Lilly is home!! How old is she now Donna?
What do the other 3 think of a baby in the house?? Xx


----------



## fairlie

This is a stunning development. How old are the puppies? When will you bring her home? Have your dogs met her yet? Her with the rosette has to be the sweetest baby dog photo of all time. Who will she bred to? Does Ruth know? I am so jealous I might cry.


----------



## dmgalley

Maybe you'll be ready for number two by the time she is ready. 
She was born June 3rd. I'm picking her up this coming Saturday. I'm sure ozzy and willow will be happy but Jake.... Not sure. She keep two puppies from the litter right before this one and they are beautiful too. And looking for guardian homes. 
This is kobi her future boyfriend.


----------



## fairlie

How did Kobi lose his eye. He is totally scrumptious. I wonder what their potential puppies will look like? How old does she need to be before you can breed her?


----------



## dmgalley

The vet thought it was probably a reaction to a bug bite. It had swollen so much by the time they got to him he couldn't save it but it doesn't slow him down. 
Different breeders do it didn't but I think most wait until after the second heat. 
Kodi's parents are a chocolate Cockapoo and a blue Merle poodle. Which is safe because no dog can be a carrier of a Merle gene. It's only a straight Merle to Merle breeding that is dangerous. 
There is a chance she will have Merles but I think it's only 30% chance in each litter. It was crazy odds that her mom had three Merles


----------



## Mazzapoo

Whoa! What a thread  Barney is stunningly handsome, I never realised he was an F2 - it's like eating a bag of revels, you never know whether you're getting a toffee or a nut and sometimes it's an orange cream  (we got the nut!) I shall go and check out the paddling video. I noticed the mayonnaise 'bucket' and was tempted to comment about just how you could get through that much......I mean I love the stuff but still...

Donna that's amazing news! Lilly is delicious, how exciting, good luck


----------



## Janey153

A bag of revels - a perfect description!  x


----------



## fairlie

Oh my, are you serious? I was sure he was blind from fur. Whichever it is he is as cute as cute can be.


----------



## Marzi

Kodi looks a sweet little curly choccy pudding and I too thought he had fur blindness - as Dot has most of the time.
How does the smoothie thing work - is a smoothie mum more likely to have smoothie babies?


----------



## Tinman

Kobi I is a dream - Lilly of the Eden valley will be a very lucky girl.... Ooooo can you just imagine their little baby pups.
So pleased that you have done it Donna, I can't wait to hear more about her with your 3 x


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> Kodi looks a sweet little curly choccy pudding and I too thought he had fur blindness - as Dot has most of the time.
> How does the smoothie thing work - is a smoothie mum more likely to have smoothie babies?


From what I've read and been told by Annette it really doesn't increase the odds of smoothie puppies. I know some breeders don't like smoothies bred add they feel you should try to only produce the best of the breed but they are never going to eliminate throw backs, some people want them, I wanted one and I like them and I love the variety in cockapoos. I think that's what makes them so awesome.


----------



## Marzi

Absolutely - I like the smoothie look too, particularly when mine are full of seeds, mud and tangles!
Many 'pedigree' breeds have a smooth and a long or rough coat variation so they should be available for cockapoos too. Some ockapoos are very curly and poodlie too...


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> Absolutely - I like the smoothie look too, particularly when mine are full of seeds, mud and tangles!
> Many 'pedigree' breeds have a smooth and a long or rough coat variation so they should be available for cockapoos too. Some ockapoos are very curly and poodlie too...


That's exactly what I tell people. We should value the personality of cockapoos. Not everyone has allergies. I know that I just couldn't take on one more dog to groom but love the Cockapoo temperament so it's the perfect solution.


----------



## Janey153

I just spoke to the breeder of Barney to find out about his grandparents, as I wanted to know where he got his gorgeous but not so typical cockapoo looks from. He apparently looks like his maternal grandmother, Mizzy, a cocker spaniel. To cut a very long story short, she will be breeding from Barney's mother and another father early next year and should I want a second pup, who looks like a teddy bear, I could have the first pick of the litter and at half price too  I thanked her and said to let me know nearer the time when I could decide if I could handle a second puppy or not. Yikes. Watch this space....


----------



## dmgalley

Oh you will totally be able to do it and I say DO IT


----------



## Janey153

Ha! It is tempting and I'm lucky to be able to choose and decide nearer the time. I'll see how Barney is come next spring and if I could cope with 2!


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> Ha! It is tempting and I'm lucky to be able to choose and decide nearer the time. I'll see how Barney is come next spring and if I could cope with 2!


Yeah go on Lou do it!  x


----------



## Janey153

I blame you and that Shoreham breeder! I sent my breeder a photo of Barney a few weeks ago and she said that her heart was in her mouth when she saw it, as she realised he didnt look like a cockapoo. She decided not to say anything and wait for me to say something! She said she'd take him back! She was very apologetic but I wasnt blaming her, I did see him with his mum and litter and know that he is a cockapoo and wouldnt dream of sending him back.
I could just get hair extensions for him... 

I've got time to think about a second one and decide next spring  x


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> I blame you and that Shoreham breeder! I sent my breeder a photo of Barney a few weeks ago and she said that her heart was in her mouth when she saw it, as she realised he didnt look like a cockapoo. She decided not to say anything and wait for me to say something! She said she'd take him back! She was very apologetic but I wasnt blaming her, I did see him with his mum and litter and know that he is a cockapoo and wouldnt dream of sending him back.
> I could just get hair extensions for him...
> 
> I've got time to think about a second one and decide next spring  x


Why am I to blame? He's just fine the way he is. Who know he may suddenly grow a mass of hair.
You could get a bitch and breed  x


----------



## Janey153

I think it was seeing Sid that I realised Barney needed a wig ☺x


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> I think it was seeing Sid that I realised Barney needed a wig ☺x


Some men have hair and some have bald heads, variety is the spice of life. Wouldn't do to be all the same! x


----------



## dmgalley

If she breeds cockapoos she should know there is a chance of a throw back. The only time it could be a problem is if someone had an allergies, but even then I know people with open faced smooth poos that have no issue. I think he is adorable.


----------



## Janey153

She just bred from her own dog and will do again. I'm not sure how clued up she is about throw backs etc. She said her cockapoo (Barney's mum) would next year be mated with a poodle and they'd be F1s which I don't think they would be would they?

And yes thank you, he is adorable!


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> She just bred from her own dog and will do again. I'm not sure how clued up she is about throw backs etc. She said her cockapoo (Barney's mum) would next year be mated with a poodle and they'd be F1s which I don't think they would be would they?
> 
> And yes thank you, he is adorable!


No Lou they would be f1b x


----------



## Janey153

Yes, I wondered if that was the case, thank you! X


----------



## Tinman

What was Barney dad? A cockerpoo or poodle or spaniel??
Whatever mix Barney is, he's a wonderful little dog, I can't believe the breeder said she would take him back, we get so attached to our pets so quickly, and you obviously adore Barney and he seems to live the high life and the best that Brighton has to offer! X


----------



## Janey153

It is an odd thing to say. His father was yogi from the banned jukee doodles, a cockapoo spaniel. Barney is quite lovely and I wouldn't dream of sending him back. Though I do dream of knitting him a teddy bear coat ☺


----------



## Tinman

Put your knitting needles away Lou!


----------



## Tinman

Cute or what?


----------



## Goosey

Tinman said:


> Put your knitting needles away Lou!


Love it Tracey , how funny!


----------



## Janey153

Perfect! Send me the pattern immediately!  x


----------



## Janey153

Barney has figured this out for himself and prepared a teddy for me 


(kind of ruined by posting this on the wrong thread and being unable to delete it!)


----------

